# DNR Announces Diagnosis of EHD in Deer in Cass County



## terry

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 

Sept. 20, 2011



Contacts: Tom Cooley 517-336-5030 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 





DNR Announces Diagnosis of EHD in Deer in Cass County



The Department of Natural Resources today announced a diagnosis of epizootic hemorrhagic disease (EHD), an often-fatal viral disease found in wild ruminants, in two white-tailed deer in Cass County.



Two deer, a one and one-half year old male and a three and one-half year old female, recently collected from a location in the county have tested positive for the disease at the Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health at Michigan State University.



The disease is characterized by extensive hemorrhages and is transmitted by a biting fly (midge). White-tailed deer develop signs of the illness about seven days after exposure. A constant characteristic of the disease is its sudden onset. Deer initially lose their appetite and fear of humans, grow progressively weaker, salivate excessively, develop a rapid pulse and respiration rate and finally become unconscious. Due to a high fever, the deer often are found sick or dead along or in bodies of water.



There is no evidence that humans can contract the EHD virus. 



There is no known effective treatment for, or control of, EHD. Michigan first documented EHD in its white-tailed deer population in 1955. Additional die-offs attributed to EHD occurred in 1974 in several Michigan counties, and again in 2006 in Allegan County. A similar die-off affected areas of Oakland and Macomb counties along the Clinton River in 2008, in Livingston County in 2009 and in six western Michigan counties in 2010. EHD is a common white-tailed deer disease in the southern United States. More frequent outbreaks of EHD in Michigan could be a consequence of climate changes that favor the northward spread of the biting flies that spread the disease, said Russ Mason, chief of the DNR Wildlife Division.



Property owners who discover dead deer they suspect died of EHD should call the nearest DNR office to report it. The DNR Wildlife Disease Lab would like to collect more fresh specimens to test for the disease to determine its spread. Property owners are responsible for the proper disposal of unwanted carcasses. Carcasses can be buried at a sufficient depth so that body parts are not showing. Carcasses also can be disposed of at landfills that accept household solid waste. 



For more information on EHD, please see www.michigan.gov/wildlifedisease.



The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.



###


----------



## swest smallie

We farm in Southwest Michigan, and have found around 20 dead deer in the last few weeks. We have reported this to the DNR and are concerned about how widespread it may be. In areas that we would normally see deer in the fields morning and evening , we now only see fawns alone. I have three trail cams out and would normally get 20-30 pictures per night, I only get pictures of coyotes, they are having a feast. Any other reports from the area? I would be intersted to know! I understand it is primarily Cass County.


----------



## terry

swest smallie said:


> We farm in Southwest Michigan, and have found around 20 dead deer in the last few weeks. We have reported this to the DNR and are concerned about how widespread it may be. In areas that we would normally see deer in the fields morning and evening , we now only see fawns alone. I have three trail cams out and would normally get 20-30 pictures per night, I only get pictures of coyotes, they are having a feast. Any other reports from the area? I would be intersted to know! I understand it is primarily Cass County.




http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12150-25019--,00.html



DNR Wildlife Disease Laboratory
4125 Beaumont Rd., Room 250
Lansing, MI 48910-8106
Telephone: (517) 336-5030



[email protected] <[email protected]>







Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) in White-Tailed Deer 

Agency: Natural Resources 






http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150-26647--,00.html


----------



## STG8008

Heard through the grape vine today that 9 were found in a pond in Cass, don't know were in Cass, just some farmer found them in a pond on his property.


----------



## putzy

This happened a few years ago also. Found all the deer around the river.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gigantopithecus

I know someone that tried to report 2 deer near a river that were walking like they were drunk, lost their fear of humans and were very skinny. He was told "What do you want us to do about it?" when he tried to report it. 

When I worked with him he was very concerned and not happy that he got no response when he called the dnr. 

That was a few years ago, maybe they changed something there since then.


----------



## rhouser

I find it odd that in over 30 years hunting in Cass county, and many of those years we were in a drought type condition, in fact worse conditions then the last two years have been. Where was the EHD disease then? they say when the deer contracts this EHD they want to seek a water source...So does rats and mice when they consume certain poisons. Kinda makes you wonder


----------



## Eddytucky

now in my 10th year of hunting Cass County, Michigan (formerly Indiana hunter). Interesting to me how much EHD / Chronic Wasting Disease / Blue Tongue...HELL PICK A NAME is being brushed under the rug. 

The personnel at "Lunkers" in Edwardburg, MI / Cass County) a hunting & fishing store and neighboring "Hale's True Value" (Dowagiac, MI / Berrien County) will give you a MUCH more accurate description of what is really happening. Who is covering this up??? The State??? The DNR??? 

As land owner in Cass County, MI and a person who has found dead deer (Oct 2011 last time), we are not getting accurate information. This is the 5th year in a row, how can that be. The deer numbers are WAY down. Hunters go into the woods in search of the big buck, yet the state still issues multiple buck tags. Even the restricted tags allow you to shoot small bucks. The number of licenses is dropping (blame that on the economy too if you want), but the real reason is Michigan deer hunting continues to decline! Surrounding states, such as Indiana and Illinois are recoding solid numbers from hunters that appear to me more satisfied. The numbers of dead deer that are being released to the public is VERY small compared to what is really happening. The media is not giving this any attention and when they do, they use the "state of Michigan" B.S. low ball numbers.

I know of multiple farms in both Cass County & Berrien counties in Michigan that found lots of dead deer!


----------



## hitman52

I find it interesting that, in many cases, the coyotes don't eat the deer that are found dead near water. However, they will eat a deer that has been the subject of a vehicle collision along the road ways. Same time, same places. Why is this? Does it make sense to anyone? Apparently, they are not good enough for the coyotes to eat them? This doesn't pass the smell test to me.

The DNR has said that EHD doesn't strike in the same area twice---the analogy of lightning was used. Well, lightning hit twice this year in Cass County and on many of the same properties as last year.

I think there needs to be more disclosure on this from the DNR. I believe there is more the the story that isn't being shared. What that is I don't know. Love to hear some thoughts on this.

Go across the state line in any area of the SW portion of Michigan into Indiana and they are seeing good herds and no downed deer. I guess the midge fly recognizes State boundaries.


----------



## lilsean95

hitman52 said:


> I find it interesting that, in many cases, the coyotes don't eat the deer that are found dead near water. However, they will eat a deer that has been the subject of a vehicle collision along the road ways. Same time, same places. Why is this? Does it make sense to anyone? Apparently, they are not good enough for the coyotes to eat them? This doesn't pass the smell test to me.
> 
> The DNR has said that EHD doesn't strike in the same area twice---the analogy of lightning was used. Well, lightning hit twice this year in Cass County and on many of the same properties as last year.
> 
> I think there needs to be more disclosure on this from the DNR. I believe there is more the the story that isn't being shared. What that is I don't know. Love to hear some thoughts on this.
> 
> Go across the state line in any area of the SW portion of Michigan into Indiana and they are seeing good herds and no downed deer. I guess the midge fly recognizes State boundaries.


 The midge fly doesnt no boundries but people stories have been the same no matter where I go. I hear the exact same numbers of deer whether its Berrien, Cass, Van Buren and Allegan. I am from MO and there this is nothing new and it ahppens ever year becasue the weather is much warmer there and they shoot the same amount of deer. Here is Southwest MI how about this taking down the corn prior to deer huntning?? Just a thought please dont come on here and lament me....I am not saying that the harvest of corn crops has any thing to do with Blue Tongue, but since 2003 I have been hearing everyone blame the low number of deer on EHD. We are not the only state that get the disease. The Southern State get it far worst them us, but I never hear that in MO, KY about the number being hurt by the deer. 

I am not a conspiracy person, but what would the state gain by covering up a disease that they cant prevent nor stop??????


----------



## hitman52

Lots Of stories going around. At the end of the day, the damage in zone 3 is worse than being disclosed. I hear lack of deer and dead deer all over. Something needs to be done. The state is broke and money is to gain.


----------



## Eddytucky

North of the Diamond Lake area in Cassopolis, MI it is FACT that *OVER* 100 deer died with in about a 3 square mile area... Other farms in both directions of the said location have also reported dead deer. DNR not saying much. 

Gonna step out on a limb here and take the bait!!! Maybe I am stepping into a BAD thing, but I have heard of guys sitting in stands and seeing helicopters in the area... 

I was in my stand during bow season and saw ultralight planes... ALSO, saw a bunch of planes in the sky over the infected areas just before the Elkhart airshow


----------



## hitman52

I am hearing many of the same things from multiple properties. One party said pellets were dropped and he has a sample of what was allegedly dropped. It is currently being tested in a lab and he has FAA numbers. See how it plays out and who it was.


----------



## hunt city bucks

My Dad bowls with alot ofthem farmers and property owners from Lenawee and Hillsdale and he told me some of them were talking about midge flies killing their deer in Lenawee county. I'd agree that this is more widespread than most want to admit.


----------



## snake625

I am located in Cass County, about 7 miles east of diamond lake. Just wondering if anyone has heard any more news about this or any more first hand knowledge. 
My deer population seems to be doing pretty good on my property. The neighbor on the south side of the road says that he thinks the deer go hit over there and his numbers are down and he found several dead deer mainly last year. I also heard that Three Rivers area got hit pretty hard last year.
Didn't know it came back this year until recently. It worries me a little that we have had 2 years in a row with this disease.

Just as a note.... I haven't found any dead deer on my property. I have large swamp area, and I even went out and worked my way through as much of it as I could and didn't see any carcasses.


----------



## Eddytucky

http://www.etruth.com/article/20111214/NEWS01/712149914

The DNR is quiet about this too???? DNR getting a bad rap in Cass County, MI. Lots of stories, rumors & cover up type things happening. The public seems ok with them, because they do not know any better. The hunters and outdoors people want them to stop there current actions, get serious and report accurate, truthful and above board. Remember you work for the people!


----------



## twowack

Theres no cougars in michigan! OH sorry just had to add that. Helicoptors? they use drones now.I have no idea were the money is. I gotta Idea lets change anolog tv to digital tv so everyone will buy a new converter or get one free thats paid with tax dollars then try to get rid of arial tv reception. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KalamazooKid

twowack said:


> Theres no cougars in michigan! OH sorry just had to add that. Helicoptors? they use drones now.I have no idea were the money is. I gotta Idea lets change anolog tv to digital tv so everyone will buy a new converter or get one free thats paid with tax dollars then try to get rid of arial tv reception. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Um, ok ..... thanks for your input.


----------



## twowack

Sorry fellas there's no ice on the lakes ended up here I didn't mean any disrespect.JUST POKEN FUN, I profusely apologize.


----------

